# Lobster Bisque Soup



## canadiangirl (Jul 16, 2007)

Can anyone share advice and/or recipes for lobster bisque soup? Also can I use already cooked and frozen lobster (in shell) to make the stock? I want to make it tomorrow (Valentines Day):lips:
THANKS!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It wouldn't be easy to make a great one from a pre-cooked frozen tail (I assume that's what you're getting). You don't have the right amount of shell to flavor the stock and you've lost some flavor from the pre-cooking. I would guess this is why you haven't gotten responses before this.

As to a recipe, I'll have to go dig through my stuff to find one. I probably won't get it posted in time to be useful to you.


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you so much Phatch!! I figured as much but they were just cooked and frozen this morning so I had to get them even if I just use the meat for garnish-LOTS!ya! For stock should I use 1 or 2 live lobs?
Can I freeze any of the extra bisque? (always love to make extra and freeze it for a later CRAVING!!!) Probably-if I don't use a contemporary thickener like a roux?....
THANKS!
P.S. WHOLE LOBSTERS!!!!!!!!(not just tails..)


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

I personally feel that one should use as many lobsters as will fill the pot (up to the water level). I also like using raw/live lobsters to roast instead of using pre-cooked ones... I Feel like there's less than optimal flavour extraction if I do it that way.


----------



## cinnamon (Nov 3, 2007)

i do lobster bisque every week at work

roast mirepoix in the oven till the brown. also roast a lobster(smashed) and if possible some raw prawns heads or crab.
in a pan, throw a sliced fennel, bayleaf, peppercorns and a clove or two. add the veg and then the fish, deglaze the trays from the ooven with white wine and in the pan throw some brandy to reduce. add fish stock and reduce, add cream and a squeezed lemon, reduce up to the consistency required and done.
pass and chill
u can frezze perfectly.


----------



## chefinfrance (Dec 16, 2007)

I was taught how to make the perfect bisque by a man called Reg when I started work at The Savoy hotel London in 1974, Reg who was 70 years old had been working at the Savoy since 1918 when it was opened by Escoffier. Pan fry your vegetables celery,carrot onions with crushed lobster shells, flame with cognac, add fresh tomatoes white wine and fish stock, bay leave, crushed pepper and salt simmer for 30 minutes add a little anchovy essence, strain twice once through a course strainer pounding out all the goodness from the shells then though a fine sieve. finish with a little cream and slices of lobster. in the 70s we added flour just after the cognac to make a roux before adding the stock today its perhaps best to thicken with arrowroot or potatoe starch[fecule]. I also would add a few fresh prawns this helps with the flavour and costs steve www.masterchefinfrance.com


----------

